# Any nurses out there?



## AnnaLG (Jan 22, 2012)

We are migrating to SA in the next few months. I just looking into the nursing registration & wondered if anyone had any experience of this.

I am very confused about what order to do things in. 

It seems that I need my Visa before I can apply for my registration, but I can't get the work part of my visa without a job offer. All the jobs I have seen say you need to be registered with the SANC to apply! :confused2:


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

In my profession I also had to register before I could practice again.

[DOC] 
GUIDELINES FOR REGISTRATION OF INTERNATIONAL NURSES ...
www.sami.co.za/images/NURSES _registration guidelines.doc


----------

